# PetArmor



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

Just saw a commercial about PetArmor Flea/Tick preventative while watching Animal Cops Houston on Animal Planet. It basically said it was the generic version of Frontline Top Spot at half the price. So just wondering if anybody out there has tried it or knows anybody that has had any experience with it?

I mainly use Frontline Plus for my dogs. But, as you know it's expensive. I want something that is going to be effective in keeping Fleas/Ticks off. But, isn't going to eat my pocketbook either. My dogs don't have fleas. So, I'm not concerned with killing existing fleas. I'm mainly concerned keeping ticks off them.

Here is the ingredients:

PetArmor:
Fipronil...........................9.7%
Inert Ingredients....................90.3%
Total.......................................100.0%


Frontline Top Spot:
Fipronil:.....................9.7%
Inert Ingredients............90.3%
Total............................100%


----------

